# Spotted Blue eye/Gertrude's rainbowfish/Pseudomugil gertrudae wanted



## Steve711 (21 Jun 2018)

Does anybody know of any shops currently with stock of Spotted Blue eyes (Gertrude's rainbowfish /seudomugil gertrudae) or personally bred any I can buy in the Bristol/Weston super mare/south west area?

I'm having trouble finding any.

Thanks,
Steve.


----------



## zozo (21 Jun 2018)

https://www.ruinemans.com/en-GB/636/gertrudes-blue-eye.html

They also supply UK shops, click where to buy and look in the storelocator.. One of these shops might have them in stock, if not they can order..


----------



## Steve711 (21 Jun 2018)

Hi Marcel,
Thanks for the link and suggestion.
Unfortunately there are no stores near where I live.
I do have a number of local stores on the lookout for me and some have ordered them but they don't arrive.
I can get them mail order but I wanted to try getting them in person if possible.


----------



## alto (21 Jun 2018)

That's a very nice photo of a very nice male displaying - expect fish in shops or upon arrival to look like grey slips of fish 
(If they've been settled in the shop for awhile & in a dedicated tank, you can expect better display - but it also sometimes happens that the entire order is females )

They are a seasonal fish which usually implies wild caught - my local recently ordered 3 pseudomugil sp. but no confirmation of what's actually shipping (shipment delayed which isn't all that uncommon when ordering direct from Indo etc - re air flight access rather than flighty transhippers )
Note that Seriously Fish states that most trade fish are tank bred - in which case they should be available year round 

My statements obviously only apply to my own observations of transhipped fish
When these small rainbows arrive, they need special consideration re suitable tank & tankmates - while they don't seem to arrive with disease, they can be weak & stressed, hence the benefit of a suitable size quarantine tank & care, also water parameters 

You want a group of minimum 12, though I'd suggest 15-20 (mixed pseudomugil sp. seem just as happy)

Mail order fish should arrive just fine - just speak directly with the fish manager in shops that have them in stock, ask for photos etc - as long as shop is knowledgeable, shipping should be simple enough - though you need to be available upon delivery or pick up directly from airport etc


----------



## Tony Davies (4 Oct 2018)

Hi are you still looking for these


----------

